

How simulated annealing can improve your lunch - hol
http://engineering.zesty.com/how-simulated-annealing-can-improve-your-lunch/

======
qnd
Interesting approach. Do you know of other marketplace models applying similar
algorithmic matching frameworks?

~~~
hol
One of the nice things about this approach is that it's broadly applicable to
almost anything pre-scheduled. We use similar optimizations for matching
drivers with jobs that need doing, and for optimizing routes across our
system.

